# Looking for good dealerships/brokers that specialize in ED?



## Twilly (Jan 24, 2011)

Right out of the gate I'm having a problem with a local dealership that is not recognizing European Delivery benefits for both myself and they, the dealership.

I live in South Central PA just north of the MD/PA state line and am wondering if anybody knows of somebody that actually specializes in ED. I thought I had heard of somebody in New Jersey that specializes in it and also somebody in San Diego CA.

If anybody has any info I'd appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm just across the river from you and when I did my ED back in 2008, I went with Ricki in NJ (DiFeo/Tenafly BMW). At the time, the management at my local dealer had a "pac fee" on ED orders. Needless to say, I went w/Ricki based on other 'Festers' recommendations and I too would recommend her. My local dealership has been under new management for a few years now, and apparently there is no longer a designated pac fee on ED cars.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

The easiest thing to do is to check here for dealer personnel who sponsor this particular forum and pick one near you. 

There are simply too may moving parts to this kind of transaction to fool around with anyone who isn't already an expert in the program and will give you the pricing it can yield. You've read the Wiki, right?


----------



## Twilly (Jan 24, 2011)

_ "You've read the Wiki, right?" _

Yep, I read the Wiki portion, especially the part on dealer problems, allocation vs. bonus sales that would occur if they would just embrace ED.

It seems like all (dealerships) would want to do this.... Oh well.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Since no one else has suggested it.
Spartenburg is what, at most a two day drive?
So ED + PCD, then you can use any dealership in the US.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info Kief,

What's a "pac fee" exactly?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Twilly said:


> Right out of the gate I'm having a problem with a local dealership that is not recognizing European Delivery benefits for both myself and they, the dealership.
> 
> I live in South Central PA just north of the MD/PA state line and am wondering if anybody knows of somebody that actually specializes in ED. I thought I had heard of somebody in New Jersey that specializes in it and also somebody in San Diego CA.
> 
> ...


I'm just down the road from you in Hagerstown, MD and have been doing business with Sun Motors, formerly CVM BMW, in Mechanicsburg, PA for about 20 years. However, while they have a great service department I have been unsuccessful in negotiating an ED deal with them on any of my 3 ED cars. I would recommend going with Adrian in Atlanta followed by a PCD in SC. I have had no problem having my cars serviced by Sun Motors despite having purchased them elsewhere. My most recent ED purchase was from BMW of Annapolis MD because I had a trade and could not figure out a convenient way to trade my car in Atlanta or I would have done business with Adrian again. If you want the name of a reputable CA at BMW of Annapolis I would recommend Dan Rykiel. He was responsive, knowledgeable and a straight shooter. Feel free to send me a PM if you have other questions or want my phone number.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Rmorin,

Sno Duc recommended it also and I completely forgot about the Performance Driving aspect - it might be fun as a "secondary" trip to pick up the car.


----------



## vivek_v_rane (Apr 28, 2007)

+1 for the ED-PCD combo. I took a detour through the smokies on my way back to Philly.

EDIT: Check out Otto's in West Chester. I've had a really good service experience with them, so they might have good sales staff too.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Jörn Esser, European Delivery & Diplomatic Sales Manager of Passport BMW. Many EDers in the metro DC/VA/MD area have gone with him with pleasant experience.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

bing330i said:


> jörn esser, european delivery & diplomatic sales manager of passport bmw. Many eders in the metro dc/va/md area have gone with him with pleasant experience.


 +1.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Kief said:


> I'm just across the river from you and when I did my ED back in 2008, I went with Ricki in NJ (DiFeo/Tenafly BMW). At the time, the management at my local dealer had a "pac fee" on ED orders. Needless to say, I went w/Ricki based on other 'Festers' recommendations and I too would recommend her.


I second (third, fourth) the recommendation for Ricki. I'm just about to plan e.d. 10 (or is it 11) with her.


----------



## kinson (May 27, 2007)

*Irv Robinson from Motorwerks in Barrington, IL is fantastic!*

I'm on my second ED with Irv Robinson from Motorwerks in Barrington, IL. I found him on this board and read LOTS of positive reviews before doing my first ED with him last year. He truly provides outstanding service and an excellent price (including handling the shipping of the car from the dealership in IL directly to your home -- note: your ED must be shipped to the dealership you purchase from unless you do performance center delivery).

Last year our ED trip was affected by the Iceland volcano and we had to change our trip dates completely. The Welt wanted to just ship the car over to the states, but Irv worked with them to change the dates (which included BMW having to pay for new insurance and other fees at their cost) so that we could still have our ED experience.

I'm going to the Welt next Friday to pick up my next BMW (last year was for my wife) and the process with Irv has been great again.

Euro Delivery is Irv's specialty and he makes it super easy. Just go to edbmw.com to get his contact info and more. I recommend him 100%


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Twilly said:


> Right out of the gate I'm having a problem with a local dealership that is not recognizing European Delivery benefits for both myself and they, the dealership.
> 
> I live in South Central PA just north of the MD/PA state line and am wondering if anybody knows of somebody that actually specializes in ED. I thought I had heard of somebody in New Jersey that specializes in it and also somebody in San Diego CA.
> 
> ...


Unless you are doing a ED + PCD combo, it's better to stick to a dealer near your residence. ED cars can be delivered to a different dealer for a price (courtesy delivery is what it's called I believe), but it's very difficult to find a local dealer that is willing to do it (for obvious reasons).

If you are still interested in good California ED dealers, drop me a PM. There are a few that I can recommend.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

*Sorry - Off topic for a bit*



kinson said:


> I'm on my second ED with Irv Robinson from Motorwerks in Barrington, IL. I found him on this board and read LOTS of positive reviews before doing my first ED with him last year. He truly provides outstanding service and an excellent price (including handling the shipping of the car from the dealership in IL directly to your home -- note: your ED must be shipped to the dealership you purchase from unless you do performance center delivery).
> 
> Last year our ED trip was affected by the Iceland volcano and we had to change our trip dates completely. The Welt wanted to just ship the car over to the states, but Irv worked with them to change the dates (which included BMW having to pay for new insurance and other fees at their cost) so that we could still have our ED experience.
> 
> ...


Kinson,

Now this is scary. We are both doing ED next Friday for 550's and we both did an ED for our wife's car last year. When was your original ED date last year? My ED last year for my wife's car was May 21st. I almost didn't make it due to the double combo of volcano and the BAE strike. The flights immediately after mine where cancelled due to the volcano, and I had to switch my London-Munich flight the day before due to the strike cancelling my original flight. I know the second round of volcano shutdowns and the BAE strike were a week apart, but I was in the UK on business during the week.

All,

Back on topic. I went through Joern Esser at Passport. One advantage he provided is that we did all of the documentation electronically up front, so we both signed the itemized vehicle sales sheet back in December and it was correct to the penny when we signed the final contract two days ago.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

If you a great deal from a great dealership and would consider Performance Center Delivery, send me a private message..


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Irv and Adrian have been around these forums a while and festers seem to do very well with them. I went with a local dealer for mine and it was painful working with them (my car will only return to that dealership when I turn it in). 

I would encourage you to use a specialist and a board sponsor.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

JSpira said:


> I second (third, fourth) the recommendation for Ricki. I'm just about to plan e.d. 10 (or is it 11) with her.


I wasn't able to use her this time, but when I spoke to her she was clearly very upfront, no-nonsense and professional.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info everybody. It looks like European Delivery with the Performance Driving School on the American side of things. I'm just trying to figure out when I can get together with my brother for an approximate date. Might also have a friend that's an airline pilot that might "drop in" on the whole thing.... Must be nice to be that flexible!!!


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would add a high recommendation for Jörn Esser at Passport BMW in MD, :thumbup: one of the most experienced ED CAs in the region. The 2010 purchase was my second ED and fifth BMW, but first with Jörn, and I can say that it was the smoothest and easiest car buying experience I have ever had.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Josh Douglas at Elmhurst BMW, the only BMW Center of Excellence Award Winner in Illinois, will give you great Euro Delivery Service along with a great price. Unlike a local board sponsor here in Suburban Chicago he is very straightforward to deal with and if you lease he is very reliable on leasing. He has done numerous BMW Euro Delivery Deals with posters here and all have very satisfied.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*My 2 cents*

Since you are looking for a smooth transaction, Jorn Esser at Passport BMW will not disappoint you. He is laid back, fair about price, and no stress.

No problems.

And he is a nice guy who is originally from Bavaria.


----------



## Stainless 45 (Aug 6, 2010)

You could try David Aviles at Northwest BMW outside Baltimore. They have made a business of doing ED and are highly recommended on other forums. Just ordered my M3 from him. --eurocarsonline.com


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

I can give you another good reference for Joern Esser at Passport BMW in Maryland. He is a great guy to work with on your ED needs. He has a lot of experience and will give you a very fair deal.


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

sno_duc said:


> Since no one else has suggested it.
> Spartenburg is what, at most a two day drive?
> So ED + PCD, then you can use any dealership in the US.


Concur wholeheartedly.

We're on our ED now and used Greg Poland from Pacific BMW in SoCal: Quick responses, concise and very, very appropriate pricing, and quite "on the ball" with the ED/PDC process. (Yes, he is also a board sponsor.)

We'll drop off our car in Munich at the end of the week, and pick up the car in South Carolina (PDC) in a month or two--the car will never see SoCal.

Be sure to tell him Mark from Texas sent you.

Enjoy your EuroDel and don't waste your time with local dealers. We wasted literally months with the four dealers in the local DFW area, only because we had a trade-in to deal with. We ended up selling the trade in on eBay for far more than the local stealers were offering, and getting our new 335i for many thousands less as well. Hard to beat the deal (even after the tax issues without a trade in), the experience, and touring Europe with some of the savings . . . .

Mark


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

If anything, this thread demonstrates that there are multiple great CAs who specialize to varying extends in European Delivery and that they are also strategically located around the country. This would include Ricki (NY metro area), Irv (Chicagoland), Adrian (Southeast), Philippe K (West Coast), and Jörn (mid-atlantic) among others.


----------



## BatteryPowered (Feb 16, 2011)

I am about to give up on the whole ED idea. Tried a few recommended dealers from the board, they are either very busy and take weeks to get back to you (when time is running out to place order), or completely unrealistic in their prices (quoted prices are higher than leasing car from lot). 

I don't know how you guys are able to get the right deals. Seems like most of you are return customers.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BatteryPowered said:


> I am about to give up on the whole ED idea. Tried a few recommended dealers from the board, they are either very busy and take weeks to get back to you (when time is running out to place order), or completely unrealistic in their prices (quoted prices are higher than leasing car from lot).
> 
> I don't know how you guys are able to get the right deals. Seems like most of you are return customers.


Whom did you contact?

Non-repeat customers here seem to report pretty fast replies from the people I listed earlier.


----------



## GTFan712 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd hit up Adrian at BMW of South Atlanta. That guy can work miracles with European Deliveries.


----------



## bfv (Sep 30, 2010)

GTFan712 said:


> I'd hit up Adrian at BMW of South Atlanta. That guy can work miracles with European Deliveries.


+1

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Bimmer App


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

+2, The recommended dealers from the board are great, If you are in a hurry, why not pick up a phone and call them? Leave them a msg, they usually call back to you rather than sending an email waiting for a response.

These days people too attach to email and expect a response in minutes...  but voice call still exists today...


----------



## jsf1993 (May 27, 2007)

BatteryPowered said:


> I am about to give up on the whole ED idea. Tried a few recommended dealers from the board, they are either very busy and take weeks to get back to you (when time is running out to place order), or completely unrealistic in their prices (quoted prices are higher than leasing car from lot).
> 
> I don't know how you guys are able to get the right deals. Seems like most of you are return customers.


Give Henry Hunt at Flow BMW a call. Flow is a board sponsor and Henry is GREAT to work with. I give him my highest recommendation.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

Jim Mannheimer :thumbup: BMW of Salem Oregon in the Beautiful Pacific North West

http://garage.bimmerfest.com/siteSponsor.php?action=viewsitesponsor&SpCId=80

Enjoy the PCD


----------

